# DiMethox - what strength



## ksalvagno (Jun 7, 2010)

I have to order more DiMethox. I want to order from PBS because I have some other things I need to order from them. Their options are 1 gallon of 12.5% or 250ml bottle of 40%. What will I use more, the 12.5% or the 40%? Can I use the 40% for a regular coccidia treatment?

I had previously gotten a small bottle of 12.5% but have gone through that already so I wouldn't mind a larger quantity but not sure which strength is better to have on hand.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 7, 2010)

Fiasco has the different dosages for the different strengths.

Personally, I'd go w/ the 40% b/c it tastes BAD and the stronger it is, the less you'll have to force them to take.  JMHO.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm using the 40% injectable as a coccidia preventative drench right now..  Using it to sorta do a blend of Hoegger's protocol and Fias Co's protocol..

Hoegger:  Starting @ 3 weeks, mix 1/2ml of 40% with milk, twice a day for 7 days..  After that, give 1/2ml, twice a day, once a week until weaned.

Fias Co:  Drench with 12.5% dimethox for five days @ 3/6/9 weeks, giving 1ml/5lbs on day one, and 1ml/10lbs on days 2-5..  She mixes with stevia, apparently.

Me, just winging it:  1ml of 40%, 1x/day, 5 days at 3/6/9 weeks.  I kinda like the 40% because it's a smaller dose for kids, but I also prefer the 'periodic blowout' type treatment versus the 1x/week 'low dose'..  Seems like 1x/week at 4-8 weeks would be a good way to build resistant coccidia, but...whatever, I guess.  




I was mixing the 40% with molasses water, but...well, I'm not anymore.  It's only 1ml so they just usually kinda open their mouth, flip their ears out to the side, and tilt their head like "OMGTHATSHORRIBLE" .... but then, once they sorta regain their bearings, it's usually "ACKKKKKK!  pht pht pht pht" and then they're ok.  

I've never done a coccidia prevention program before, but we kidded late this year and I figured it would be a good idea.  One set is through their 2nd treatment, another set's through their first, and I've got another set getting ready to start in a few days..  So far, no stunted kids and no runny poos...all the kids seem in tip top shape.

Anecdotally....seems to be working, I guess.


----------



## helmstead (Jun 7, 2010)

Yup, 40%...1 cc/5 lbs day 1, 1 cc/10 lbs days 2-5.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 7, 2010)

Ok, thanks! Will order the 40%. I had a feeling that was the better one to order but wanted to be sure.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jun 7, 2010)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Yup, 40%...1 cc/5 lbs day 1, 1 cc/10 lbs days 2-5.


Maybe it's just me, but that seems like a awful lot of the 40%..  The regimen you outlined is basically what Fias Co recommends, but they're using the 12.5% -- not the 40%..  

A 25lb kid would get 5ml of 40% on day 1 under your regimen...that's 2000mg of sulfadimethoxine.  I've never seen the mg/ml ratio on the 12.5%, but if my math's correct, giving 5ml of the 12.5% would only amount to 625mg.  

I think the reason why I've so often seen advice to simply give 1ml/day of the 40% to kids is because most aren't really going to "outgrow" that dosage by very much around weaning, which is generally when the preventative treatments stop..  Dairy kids typically won't outgrow it, anyway..  

If they're gaining around 10lbs/mo, you're looking at 25-35lbs at weaning, depending on birth size and how fast an individual kid grows...  And if the 12.5% dosage is 1ml/10lbs on days 2-5, a near-weaning kid would get around 3ml of 12.5% _after_ day one...which is equivalent to around 1ml of the 40%..

I dunno..  Just me thinking, I guess..  And giving 1ml of 40%/day for 5 days every three weeks seems to be working for us _SO FAR_.

Then again, my regimen might be like having a can of elephant spray in your living room:  No pesky elephants?  Well then, the spray must be working!!


----------



## helmstead (Jun 7, 2010)

Fiasco Farm's advice should by NO means be your goat bible, much of the information there is simply crap.  the 12.5% is worthless...unless given in unGodly high amounts (similar to CoRid).  The risk you run with underdosing like that is resistance...same as a dewormer.  Might work NOW, but not in 2 yrs.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jun 7, 2010)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Fiasco Farm's advice should by NO means be your goat bible, much of the information there is simply crap.


I actually agree with you on that..  The only reason I brought them up was because your regimen is exactly the same as theirs, but you're using the 40%..



> the 12.5% is worthless...unless given in unGodly high amounts (similar to CoRid).  The risk you run with underdosing like that is resistance...same as a dewormer.  Might work NOW, but not in 2 yrs.


Whatever works.


----------



## ()relics (Jun 7, 2010)

I guess I underdose all of you...I only give 1cc per 5# and give the same dose for all 5 days, 12.5% dimeth...I do feed a medicated pellet,rumensin, as a creep feed to all the kids.  I have never lost a kid to cocci but I don't have nearly as many kids per year as some of you do....
   Fiasco farms....Nice site for general Information but that would be about it, IMO...don't want to get started on it...


----------



## cmjust0 (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd say you and I are about the same, Relic..  I didn't even bother to guestimate weight -- everybody got 1ml, which would be the equivalent of just about 3ml of 12.5%..  Enough to treat 15lbs, which is probably close to where they are at 3 weeks.  

I probably should up that a bit for the 2nd and 3rd rounds..  Didn't do that for the 1st set, but I may for the next bunch.


We had a pretty nasty intestinal bug go through ours last year, and as we were searching for answers, the vet asked me what we did for coccidia..  These were adult goats, but I told him they got medicated grain..  "Just a little bit, though."

His response was "Well, it only takes a little..." and he ruled out coccidiosis immediately.

If it only takes a little bit of Deccox to keep them under control as a preventative measure, I figure it probably only takes a little bit of straight-up DiMethox too..  Afterall, goats _usually_ take care of them on their own with no help at all..


----------

